# WTF?



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

So we just got an email from our HOA as the city in North Texas I live is asked them to send the reminder.

It states:

1) It is ILLEGAL to overseed our lawn
2) Artificial turf is ILLEGAL and not allowed by the city (this is the same city that keeps sending fliers telling us to put in landscapes that require no water)
3) Yes - they actually drive around in this city and monitor. I got a letter from the city last winter and accused me of having a cool season grass (which you guessed it - is not allowed) as my lawn looked too nice in the winter.

Mind you this is the same city that allowed the Dallas Cowboys to build their HQ here and install MULTIPLE football fields with artificial turf.

This is also the same city that goes above and beyond to NOT follow the 2-days a week the regional water authority allows us to water, and instead restricts it to only once.

Un-freaking-believable these progressive city councils have become.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Time to look into turf colorants.


----------



## WDE46 (Mar 11, 2019)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> Un-freaking-believable these progressive city councils have become.


I wouldn't really call that progressive. Watering restriction makes sense. You're in the middle of a desert.

Not allowing overseed is pretty stupid though.


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00 (Sep 20, 2018)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> 1) It is ILLEGAL to overseed our lawn


O.O

I've never heard of such a thing!


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

WDE46 said:


> DFW_Zoysia said:
> 
> 
> > Un-freaking-believable these progressive city councils have become.
> ...


May want to check a map. Dallas is not a desert.

Also, it is a progressive thing as our city goes BEYOND what the regional water authority set for water usage that is already very strict. No other local city does that.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Hexadecimal 00FF00 said:


> DFW_Zoysia said:
> 
> 
> > 1) It is ILLEGAL to overseed our lawn
> ...


Yup - it's crazy.


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

so just overseed anyway and tell them it's a cold tolerant cultivar of zoysia if they ask/send you a letter. It's probably ran by someone that's clueless on it anyway.

I believe what he meant was we haven't had rain in like 2 months, which is basically desert like conditions aka drought.

You're really gonna get your nuts twisted when those 2 or 3 PGA golf courses get built and they start watering every day.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Kicker said:


> so just overseed anyway and tell them it's a cold tolerant cultivar of zoysia if they ask/send you a letter. It's probably ran by someone that's clueless on it anyway.
> 
> I believe what he meant was we haven't had rain in like 2 months, which is basically dessert like conditions aka drought.
> 
> You're really gonna get your nuts twisted when those 2 or 3 PGA golf courses get built and they start watering every day.


Agreed the hypocrisy is strong and the PGA place will be allowed to use artificial turf, overseed and water as much as they would like.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Kicker said:


> I believe what he meant was we haven't had rain in like 2 months, which is basically dessert like conditions aka drought.
> 
> You're really gonna get your nuts twisted when those 2 or 3 PGA golf courses get built and they start watering every day.


Ahh - makes sense.


----------



## greengrass (Sep 9, 2018)

You could sod the whole yard with a cool season grass. Technically not overseeding. Would like to hear the response from city/HOA on that one.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

greengrass said:


> You could sod the whole yard with a cool season grass. Technically not overseeding. Would like to hear the response from city/HOA on that one.


Cool season grass is forbidden also it requires more water in the summer.

When my lawn looked good last winter I received a letter from the city accusing me of using a cool season grass and telling me it is forbidden (I did NOT have a cool season grass).

I called them up and told them if they were going to go around harassing residents, at least train their people to know what kind of grass they are looking at before accusing us of being illegal.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Hey,

Before you purchased the house did they give you the rules and did you sign the convenant?? If yes, you knew what you were getting into.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

CenlaLowell said:


> Hey,
> 
> Before you purchased the house did they give you the rules and did you sign the convenant?? If yes, you knew what you were getting into.


These are CITY laws and ordinances. HOA simply mimics the city.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

Why is artificial grass illegal? I'm in California where we have had some crazy water restrictions over the past few years and artificial grass is encouraged.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> Why is artificial grass illegal? I'm in California where we have had some crazy water restrictions over the past few years and artificial grass is encouraged.


The city council has been asked that every year since the Cowboys did it and they keep saying "oh we don't know, let's pass that over to environmental services to look into".

And nothing ever changes. Except they allow the Cowboys and other places to use it, but not homeowners.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

It seemed to me that F-town was pretty nuts about their rules. In Lewisville, xeriscape is not only allowed but can't be denied if professionally designed. I would think artificial would be a good looking no-brainer, but obviously F____o knows better.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

dfw_pilot said:


> It seemed to me that F-town was pretty nuts about their rules. In Lewisville, xeriscape is not only allowed but can't be denied if professionally designed. I would think artificial would be a good looking no-brainer, but obviously F____o knows better.


You would think the city would embrace a zero water, zero maintenance solution such as artificial turf to push their no-water agenda. But that would clearly be too logical.....

I literally have the city caught on my camera's driving by during the middle of the night spying on residents.

And if they catch you watering on the wrong day - there is no warning - they literally stop and shut off the water and lock it with a pad lock. On the spot. It happened to my neighbors and they city asks residents to report other residents.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> and they city asks residents to report other residents.


I hate that part. It breeds bad blood among neighbors. I had people taking pictures of the slight run-off from my sprinklers on my watering day. At the time it was all the rage to post the water shaming pictures on Facebook or something. Made me so mad. I paid for that water.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

And now the thread heats up.


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

Wow. Didn't know that was a thing. If I ever leave Highland Village, I will not be going to Frisco.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> DFW_Zoysia said:
> 
> 
> > and they city asks residents to report other residents.
> ...


*Stop and think about it:*


City makes obscure activities illegal (for instance there is a $1,000 PER DAY fine if I have an alarm installed in my house and I have not paid the yearly alarm fee to the police department for the mere privilege to "register" my alarm);

City sends out its agents at all time of the night to patrol and spy and report;

City swoops in with no court hearing and simply shut off your water with no warning if they believe you are not following their rules;

City asks neighbors to spy and report on other neighbors anonymously;

City feels it does not need to follow its own laws.

I'm a huge history guy and studied it in undergrad (along with the Constitution). Anyone else feel it sounds like the Gestapo?


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## Bobsled_time (Aug 7, 2019)

How can they tell if you have an "unregistered alarm" on your house without breaking into your house and testing their claim? Plenty of people have alarm signs without an alarm just to deter criminals.

Seems like a lot of unenforceable rules to me.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Bobsled_time said:


> How can they tell if you have an "unregistered alarm" on your house without breaking into your house and testing their claim? Plenty of people have alarm signs without an alarm just to deter criminals.
> 
> Seems like a lot of unenforceable rules to me.


If your alarms goes off, the police come. That is where they nab you.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

The Anti-Rebel said:


>


You can mock and demean all you'd like. Are you able to articulate what of the facts I outlined that you disagree with, or is that too difficult?


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

I think it sounds like it's time for a run for city council. You can't be the only one that's fed up with this.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> I think it sounds like it's time for a run for city council. You can't be the only one that's fed up with this.


The problem is it's one against many. And the many are in control.

Last year a man was holding a sign along the side of one of our roads warning of a police speed trap ahead.

The police ARRESTED him and took him to jail.

The judge through out all charges. Why? He didn't break ANY law.

What did the city council do the next week? They passed an emergency ordinance making it illegal to hold signs by the side of the road.


----------



## Bobsled_time (Aug 7, 2019)

I'm not an expert at reading city codes (nor will it help you even if I'm right) but it appears that the ordinance prohibiting artificial plants doesn't apply to single family residential properties. It's listed in Section 4.02 of your code, and the pages for all of the different varieties of single family lots explicitly states that Regulations 4.03, 4.04, 4.06, and 4.07 are the only "other regulations" that apply.

Maybe they're enforcing that code regardless of the actual literature, but if you wanted artificial turf on a single family residential lot, I think it would hold up in court that the "no artificial plants" clause is only applicable to multi-family, mixed use, and commercial/industrial zones.

Another article says that they were supposed to be reviewing that clause entirely (decision due by September 17th of this year) but I couldn't find any information about what they actually decided or if it was delayed for some reason.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> Bermuda_Newbie said:
> 
> 
> > I think it sounds like it's time for a run for city council. You can't be the only one that's fed up with this.
> ...


There is settled case law on this exact issue. Go hold up a sign, get arrested, profit. Easy money.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Bobsled_time said:


> I'm not an expert at reading city codes (nor will it help you even if I'm right) but it appears that the ordinance prohibiting artificial plants doesn't apply to single family residential properties. It's listed in Section 4.02 of your code, and the pages for all of the different varieties of single family lots explicitly states that Regulations 4.03, 4.04, 4.06, and 4.07 are the only "other regulations" that apply.
> 
> Maybe they're enforcing that code regardless of the actual literature, but if you wanted artificial turf on a single family residential lot, I think it would hold up in court that the "no artificial plants" clause is only applicable to multi-family, mixed use, and commercial/industrial zones.
> 
> Another article says that they were supposed to be reviewing that clause entirely (decision due by September 17th of this year) but I couldn't find any information about what they actually decided or if it was delayed for some reason.


It's very possible they are enforcing it incorrectly. I don't know.

I know I spoke to them after getting a letter saying my lawn was too green in the winter so I must be using cool season grass which is not allowed. They were wrong about the grass.

I talked at length about artificial turf (was told by them on several occasions by different people it is not allowed) and then I asked if I could get a water exemption to replace my destroyed-by-desease St. Augustine. They said no as it was not a good use of water.

So I was told I was not allowed to put artificial turf, am not allowed to get a water exemption to fix a dead lawn since they won't allow me to use artificial turf, and the HOA was threatening to fine me for having a dead lawn. Oh what logic, joy and fun they create.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

viva_oldtrafford said:


> DFW_Zoysia said:
> 
> 
> > Bermuda_Newbie said:
> ...


Should have been easy money when the police illegally arrested him, imprisoned him, finger printed him, and falsely gave him an arrest record for NOT BREAKING ANY LAW. Or at the very least a reprimand for the officer.

Instead the city council and police chief came out publicly and defended the officers illegal actions.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

What about putting a zigzag pattern of soaker hose and mowing tall for st. Aug.? No visible watering system. Hose is at root zone. Water when you want. I would think burying it would be best but I'm sure roots will grow into it so maybe once or twice a year, you'll need to pull it up and lay it back down.


----------



## BobRoss (Jul 3, 2019)

According to the below link, it only talks about irrigation systems and sprinklers. You could hire one of those illegal immigrants to hand water with a watering can. I guess one could argue that hand watering is an irrigation system, but if an illegal immigrant is doing the watering, I am sure the city council and current police captain would do nothing about it.

http://fortworthtexas.gov/savefwwater/irrigation/rules/


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> What about putting a zigzag pattern of soaker hose and mowing tall for st. Aug.? No visible watering system. Hose is at root zone. Water when you want. I would think burying it would be best but I'm sure roots will grow into it so maybe once or twice a year, you'll need to pull it up and lay it back down.


I no longer have St. Augustine. I have Zeon Zoysia mowed at 1". I do use my new 1" hose and soaker nozzle to hand water one additional day a week.


----------



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

Redtwin said:


>


Beat me to it...couldn't agree more.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

BobRoss said:


> According to the below link, it only talks about irrigation systems and sprinklers. You could hire one of those illegal immigrants to hand water with a watering can. I guess one could argue that hand watering is an irrigation system, but if an illegal immigrant is doing the watering, I am sure the city council and current police captain would do nothing about it.


Maybe. They are kinda busy right now as a city cop shot a harmless, unarmed woman who was babysitting in her own home through the window with no warning. She was killed.


----------



## BobRoss (Jul 3, 2019)

That was in your city? That is going to be a hard one to explain.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

BobRoss said:


> That was in your city? That is going to be a hard one to explain.


No. It was a few cities over.

I saw the body cam footage. No warning, no nothing. Just shot her through the window.

My city is famous for the framing of the poor Indian woman mother when her kid died by the police three years back. The three officers interviewing her with no lawyer all "forgot" to turn on their body cam to get the supposed confession which she denied she ever made.

The police purposely and illegally withheld medical evidence purposely from the Medical Examiner to get her to return a homicide ruling on the boys body. When the ME did not (even with the withheld evidence ME said it was a medical condition that caused it and not a homicide) and she found out what the police did did, she filed a complaint which of course went no where. The police would not relent and still wanted murder.

The police then literally took apart the mothers Lexus SUV and returned it to her in pieces. They had to sue the police to get the car back and it came back in unusable pieces.

Then the police objected and wouldn't allow her to travel to bury the boy according to her religions beliefs so she ended up killing herself due to the shame and the framing by the police

The family hired a former judge and he was making a lot of noise about how illegal everything the police did was (along with many legal analysts). Suddenly all went quite a few months later. I'm guessing the city paid them off.

Of course the police involved got promotions.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

My HOA sent me a letter saying it was my "Final Notice" and if I failed to comply they would refer the matter to an attorney and make me pay for the legal fees.

So I just mowed, edged, weed whacked, and used my bed redefiner to make my yard look better than all the rest.

Have not heard back from them since. I decided instead of getting mad to just put that energy into making my yard the best it can be, and that way the issue takes care of itself.

They just notified the whole development and master planned community that they will be inspecting on 10/22.

So I cut my yards, and I am about to spread some ammonium sulfate, edge and weed whack the flowerbeds this week in the evenings. By the time they see if again, it should be looking real good. Oh yeah, looking real good....

Our HOA is the kind of place where ladies who live in city apartments tell suburban men how to do their yard work.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

This Fall I am planning on sending my HOA ladies a video asking if I can do a little landscaping to my front yard.... :lol:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imsvm1sF2TY


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> The Anti-Rebel said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I appreciate the animus cities and HOA's can cause. But lets keep the focus of the thread on them and not each other. :thumbup:


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Can you do a well?


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Gibby said:


> Can you do a well?


Unfortunately that is not an option.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

@DFW_Zoysia have you seen the DIY wells?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Drive point well? You'll need to do it under the cover of darkness and time the hits on the well point with thunder claps like in Shawshank Redemption.

Seriously though doesn't seem like much to do but move. And that's usually not an easy option.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

pennstater2005 said:


> Drive point well? You'll need to do it under the cover of darkness and time the hits on the well point with thunder claps like in Shawshank Redemption.
> 
> Seriously though doesn't seem like much to do but move. And that's usually not an easy option.


I live in a zero lot line HOA controlled neighborhood. It's just not possible.


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00 (Sep 20, 2018)

Gibby said:


> @DFW_Zoysia have you seen the DIY wells?


HOAs almost certainly would prohibit a resident drilling a well - even a DIY. The same goes for the city. Neither of which considers the possibility of the need for a permit from the local water district, in his case North Texas Municipal Water District, which almost certainly would not be given to a property owner within city limits. So, basically the water under your house is not yours even though water, in Texas, is normally legally considered a part of the surface rights.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Hexadecimal 00FF00 said:


> Gibby said:
> 
> 
> > @DFW_Zoysia have you seen the DIY wells?
> ...


I was reading as researching that last year the city shut off the water supply - *with no warning *- to over 3,500 residents caught using water outside the few hours on the one day a week they are allowed.

No warning, no due process, no chance to correct - nothing. Just shut it off and lock it up until you pay.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

I was thinking something along these lines - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Ue2DkG64r8

We are within city limits and in a Golf Course HOA, few of the neighbors have wells.


----------



## Darrell_KC (Mar 20, 2019)

I do not know this for certain applies in your case, but as for why they are banning artificial turf, there is a lot of evidence that artificial turf is actually causing more heat to be reflected rather than absorbed, thus raising the temperature of the surrounding areas. A lot of soccer and sports fields that use artificial turf, are now going back through and removing them because in the summer they are too damn hot. On a 100 degree day, the air temps near the field can hit 120-130 due to heat reflecting. If you extrapolated this out and had large areas of artificial turf neighborhoods, it would then cause a larger area of heating


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Darrell_KC said:


> I do not know this for certain applies in your case, but as for why they are banning artificial turf, there is a lot of evidence that artificial turf is actually causing more heat to be reflected rather than absorbed, thus raising the temperature of the surrounding areas. A lot of soccer and sports fields that use artificial turf, are now going back through and removing them because in the summer they are too damn hot. On a 100 degree day, the air temps near the field can hit 120-130 due to heat reflecting. If you extrapolated this out and had large areas of artificial turf neighborhoods, it would then cause a larger area of heating


It's impossible to say. When they were confronted at a board meeting about 6 months ago by others their respond was "they didn't know why".

I would add to your points:

1) The Cowboys HQ with 3 playing fields they allowed will reflect more heat than my 750 sq foot lawn.
2) I live in a concrete jungle in a city - the amount of heat reflected by the small % of people that choose artificial turf won't even compare with the size of the paved parking lot they just built at Cowboys HQ.


----------



## Darrell_KC (Mar 20, 2019)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> Darrell_KC said:
> 
> 
> > I do not know this for certain applies in your case, but as for why they are banning artificial turf, there is a lot of evidence that artificial turf is actually causing more heat to be reflected rather than absorbed, thus raising the temperature of the surrounding areas. A lot of soccer and sports fields that use artificial turf, are now going back through and removing them because in the summer they are too damn hot. On a 100 degree day, the air temps near the field can hit 120-130 due to heat reflecting. If you extrapolated this out and had large areas of artificial turf neighborhoods, it would then cause a larger area of heating
> ...


Oh, Im not going to disagree one bit on what the Cowboys are doing. Fact is, they bring in supreme money so you know an organization like that is going to get carte blanche to run wild and do whatever they want. Rules are kinda funny like that.


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> The Anti-Rebel said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


They're an HOA, and I believe their hearts are in the right place wanting to conserve water. Whether you want to admit it or not, fresh, clean water is going to become more scarce and expensive going forward. your lawn is not that important.
You're someone who wants to do what he wants to do with his yard. I just think both you and the HOA may be stretching a little too far.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

The Anti-Rebel said:


> DFW_Zoysia said:
> 
> 
> > The Anti-Rebel said:
> ...


Please reread my post. It is NOT the HOA. It's not about me wanting to do my own thing. The city has gone above and beyond what the regional wether authority has requested (which is 2 days a week).

How can making artificial turf be having your heart in the right place, while allowing the new PGA HQ and Cowboys stadium to use it while a homeowner can't?

"Heart being in the right place" is not an excuse for the city driving around at night spying, asking residents to turn in other residents, and if they see you watering outside the few hours of the 1 day a week we are allowed, WITH NO WARNING, DUE PROCESS OF LAW, OR ANYTHING, they stop the truck, shut off your water on the spot, and put a pad lock on it.

How can making it illegal for homeowners to overseed, while the Cowboys and every sports field owned by the city does it? How is that having your heart in the right place?

No reasonable person can defend those actions.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

So, in the spirit of discussion what do you plan to do?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Saw this in Carrollton and thought of this thread. :twisted:


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

dfw_pilot said:


> Saw this in Carrollton and thought of this thread. :twisted:


Should drive by with a bucket.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

dfw_pilot said:


> Saw this in Carrollton and thought of this thread. :twisted:


LOL!! They were doing it in Plano the other day. I was like "Nooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Saw this in Carrollton and thought of this thread. :twisted:
> ...


If I remember correctly, my city had serious water quality issues last year. They had restricted the water usage so severely, that it was going bad sitting in the towers unused. So they ended up having to flood the streets with the hydrants to dispose of the bad water as they were shutting off people's water supply who dared water a second day.

Gee, that makes sense.


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> So, in the spirit of discussion what do you plan to do?


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Kicker said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > So, in the spirit of discussion what do you plan to do?


First is reach out to the City Council and see if they are willing to be sensible (not likely - they are pretty radical). Gotta give them a chance to be reasonable and fix this stuff.

At the same time educate my neighbors and corral them into calling or emailing also. Almost every single one of them is breaking some of these laws and they don't even know it.

Then if that doesn't work, actively volunteer and campaign to make public their extreme stances and work to get them elected out of office.

It's a larger issues than just the lawn or water.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

That sounds like a good start. Definitely frustrating stuff.


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

I would move. Seriously. Life is way too fragile and short to be this upset day-to-day.

Run for council and be the change you seek or it might be time to pack some boxes. I empathize with your trouble, I truly do. I don't want to see our members so enraged with a city overstepping it's boundaries. With The Star and PGA money flowing through there, one citizen is unlikely to influence them to the same degree. DFW is huge, there must be a better place to live in the metroplex. Good luck.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

717driver said:


> I would move. Seriously. Life is way too fragile and short to be this upset day-to-day.
> 
> Run for council and be the change you seek or it might be time to pack some boxes. I empathize with your trouble, I truly do. I don't want to see our members so enraged with a city overstepping it's boundaries. With The Star and PGA money flowing through there, one citizen is unlikely to influence them to the same degree. DFW is huge, there must be a better place to live in the metroplex. Good luck.


Please don't misunderstand - my being active and engage and having strong feelings is not me being enraged.

Here is the issue - these city councils that over step their bounds are everywhere. The Dallas city council wants to mandate water breaks for worker - yes water breaks. Dallas is now going to kill Columbus Day and the judge - yes judge - who heads the county commissioners actively advocates and supports breaking the laws and support illegals with tax payer money. The city of Plano had a cop on duty last year that was charged multiple times with child molestation.

If you move every time there is something you don't like, you will not be able to live anywhere. Texas is only getting worse with all these people from California and the NorthEast that have moved here for jobs. We are already seeing the negative impacts over the last two years by the radical progressives that have been getting elected into these positions making it worse.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

What's wrong with people from California and the Northeast? Tread lightly please. Personal attacks will not be tolerated.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> If you move every time there is something you don't like, you will not be able to live anywhere.


I agree 100%! Blossom where you're planted, even if it's a messed up backyard.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

pennstater2005 said:


> What's wrong with people from California and the Northeast? Tread lightly please. Personal attacks will not be tolerated.


I am from the North east. I speak from experience.

Look what happened to Mass. Many people moved to NH complaining of high taxes and wanting to escape the political dump MA had become. What did they do? They moved to NH and continued to vote the same way they did in MA and now NH has many of the same issues. They didn't understand cause and effect.

Many of the people here (I have spoked to many of them) have moved from CA, NJ, NY, etc as their companies fled those states due to high taxes and regulation. Many of these new residents talk out of both sides of their mouths - glad to be away from the high taxes and such, and then you ask them how they are going to vote and they continue to vote along the same liberal party lines. They just don't get it. They come here, vote the same way they did in their states too make them need to flee it, and they make things worse here. I am from the North East. I saw what happened. I learned from my mistakes.

Toyota move it's HQ from Cali to Plano. You see Cali plates everywhere. It had a seismic shift for the worse on local city councils and how radical they have become.

The radicalization of the Dallas City Council and Dallas County Commissions Court is another perfect example. It's not a personal attack. It's a fact born out by reality. I'm not demeaning them as people.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Again, personal attacks will not be tolerated nor will political discussion on this site as that will only quickly spiral out of control. Please keep this on topic.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

pennstater2005 said:


> Again, personal attacks will not be tolerated nor will political discussion on this site as that will only quickly spiral out of control. Please keep this on topic.


I was only responding to your question. You asked. I spoke of my personal experience.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Most city water restrictions are in place because the plants can't make enough filtered water for everyone to use in home and in the lawns. Most commercial buildings typically have a separate line for irrigation that uses reclaimed non potable water, neighborhoods generally don't get those lines ran into them.

I can understand not allowing artificial turf. The HOA wants to keep as much uniformity in the neighborhood as possible, that is basically the point of an HOA.

As for the Dallas cowboys, unless your lawn can bring in hundreds of millions of dollars in tax revenue you can't compare


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Cory said:


> Most city water restrictions are in place because the plants can't make enough filtered water for everyone to use in home and in the lawns. Most commercial buildings typically have a separate line for irrigation that uses reclaimed non potable water, neighborhoods generally don't get those lines ran into them.
> 
> I can understand not allowing artificial turf. The HOA wants to keep as much uniformity in the neighborhood as possible, that is basically the point of an HOA.
> 
> As for the Dallas cowboys, unless your lawn can bring in hundreds of millions of dollars in tax revenue you can't compare


Guys, I don't know how to be more clear.

It is NOT the HOA. It is the CITY.

Again, This is not about water retractions per se. I am requesting the city follow the regional water authority that oversees us schedule - 2 days a week. NOT the personal opinion of the City Council it should be one day a week.

Either artificial turf is allowed or it isn't. Doesn't matter about the revenue of my lawn.

It is also about the blatant hypocrisy and the way it is enforced.

It's pretty simple.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> Cory said:
> 
> 
> > Most city water restrictions are in place because the plants can't make enough filtered water for everyone to use in home and in the lawns. Most commercial buildings typically have a separate line for irrigation that uses reclaimed non potable water, neighborhoods generally don't get those lines ran into them.
> ...


I apologize, I took it as the HOA didn't allow overseeding and such, it was a long thread to skimming to get to the end. :lol:

I would imagine there's a reason for reducing to only one day. The city is probably are paying a premium or something like that.

I stand by the cowboys comment though. The revenue they bring in allows them to be exempt from following a lot of rules I'm sure. When we lived near San Diego the Chargers got away with the same crap wile everyone else's landscaping was completely fried.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Cory said:


> DFW_Zoysia said:
> 
> 
> > Cory said:
> ...


No worries. It's all good.

We pay for our own water directly. It's not costing the city anything. They've openly said it's their environmental zeal.

They reduced our water usage so much, that they have had openly flood the streets as the water is going bad sitting unused in the towers.

Please note, we are NOT in a situation where water levels are low. In fact we are exactly where we should be (per the weather report last night) for YTD rainfall.

These restrictions were added in 2013 during a bad drought year with the promise they would be reversed when over. Of course that was a complete lie and they never did.

It's also more than just that as I've outlined. It's the totality of the situation and their actions that are unreasonable by any standard (I've outlined in other posts on this thread to give more insight).


----------



## thelawnpirate (May 19, 2019)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > What's wrong with people from California and the Northeast? Tread lightly please. Personal attacks will not be tolerated.
> ...


Just a heads up from someone over at Toyota HQ. More people moved from the Kentucky/other locations than from Cali. I'm a guy who grew up in the Northeast/midwest in Pittsburgh and moved down here from Utah to work. Not a fan of overly-excited city council actions like you've mentioned, sounds crazy to me. The situation up in Frisco sounds absolutely terrible, but go easy on calling out what you may not know.

Let's not paint broad strokes here.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

thelawnpirate said:


> DFW_Zoysia said:
> 
> 
> > pennstater2005 said:
> ...


Thanks. I don't doubt you.

I'm going by the plates seen swarming our roads and this article from the Dallas Morning News that stated "Then there was the task of persuading about 2,800 employees to move, mostly from California, Kentucky and New York " dated July 31 of last year. Of everyone in our neighborhood who has moved in from Toyota they are all from Cali.

Have yet to see a single Utah or PA plate. Only NY, NJ and Cali.

[redacted - off topic and irrelevant to this discussion]


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I think the thread has run its course.


----------

